# GBAtemp Bounty 2017 #1



## iAqua (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh boy, cant wait to see what the community makes.


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2017)

Dang those prizes, awesome! Gonna be cool to see what everyone plans to submit!


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 23, 2017)

o.
I have some stuff too show, but idk if it's wprth cause it's meh.
I think about sending in a picture


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 23, 2017)

so, are we supposed to reply with stuff to this thread?


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 23, 2017)

Things ive done, so far, this year.
1. Created 25 games for Win/HTML5/OUYA (AGameAWeek)
2. Created 4 games for iOS, since getting my iOS Devkit back up and running, just over a month ago.
3. Rewritten my entire forum's script from scratch. (SoCoder)
4. Shifted my whole site, Wordpress and all, to a new server. (AGameAWeek and SoCoder!)
5. Bought SmileBasic on 3DS last week, released "Smile.  It's SpikeDislike"

*holds out hands*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

Daaaaamn dat pocket-sized PC tho. 
I'd best be on my toes during this September! Got a couple of neat stuff up my sleeve at the moment so I'll definitely start focusing more on the best thing out of them!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2017)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## xXMayorRobbXx (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a few ideas, great to see the change in submissions


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's my submission:
 
*EDIT:* To be honest, I was pretty tired when I made that comic, and it looked rubbish... So I redrew it!  Shading, more character, better resolution, all the good stuff! 


Spoiler: Old version


----------



## Nirmonculus (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll join just for the hell of it hahaha!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 23, 2017)

Hmm might try my hand at this

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

I know its nothing special but if I complete my current project (nothing original) in time I might submit it here, Im pretty happy with it right now


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's my submission...


SimpliiU. Which is coded in C#, and allows users to prepare an SD Card with Wii U Homebrew by just selecting Homebrew and clicking a single button.

All the application mentioned is created by me, or maintained by me. It's created in Visual Studio in C#. You can find it on the Temp forums. I hope everyone has a good chance at winning a prize here.

https://github.com/zoltx23/SimplyU


----------



## zoogie (Aug 23, 2017)

Just hand this over to whoever gets ntrboot working on DStwo


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm gonna try to join, though I don't promise what I make will be good, or heck, if I'll finish at all.

What I'm doing is still a bit of a WIP.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

Might enter if I can finish my SMW ROM hack in time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

Could we submit guides?


----------



## scionae (Aug 23, 2017)

I am not that skilled in anything, but you guys.. show your best! Do your best!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 23, 2017)

Where do we submit? I've got something really cool


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

snip


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

I believe you make a thread about it, or something of the like.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 23, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-made-a-game-with-text-files-and-folders.481920/


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Aug 23, 2017)

Maybe I will update my script that automates creating a Minecraft server for Raspberry Pi. Since I finally have a slim possibility of getting something.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 23, 2017)

We are kind of looking for something created for this contest. Stuff you already work on is fine but projects created just for this competition will be looked upon more favourably.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/entry/my-project-worklog-a-h-m-v.13258/
Brand new


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't have documentation of any of my pieces. :/


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 23, 2017)

i do have some photos i could enter... I just need to ask permission.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> i do have some photos i could enter... I just need to ask permission.


No nudes


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> No nudes


darn... but in all seriousness, I think it would be very rude to post it with out her permission.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamBone41801 said:


> darn... but in all seriousness, I think it would be very rude to post it with out her permission.


also, its not nudes. thought i should make that clear.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so what do you guys think would win? a photo of a friend on a mountain? or some code I wrote to monitor my grandfathers kiln? (he's a potter)


----------



## gudenau (Aug 23, 2017)

I have some mods, have made some tools, most of which I never got to a good place to show off and currently working on making LWJGL a better library.

And here is a hint to my Switch project:
https://twitter.com/gudenauPub/status/896926322424913920


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Here's my submission:
> View attachment 96701


To be honest, I was pretty tired when I made that comic, and it looked rubbish... So I redrew it!  Shading, more character, better resolution, all the good stuff!


----------



## Agronaut022 (Aug 23, 2017)

I actually have a Project that i could show off, however the only thing that i made so  far is one Tile Sheet and some tests with the Godot Engine, this is my first time doing a game btw,


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 23, 2017)

git gud



More pics and In action video soon.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 23, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> git gud
> 
> View attachment 96718


Make it temp themed and I'll give ya a dollar


----------



## Lia (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd like to do music but I'm not really sure how I'd document that


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Make it temp themed and I'll give ya a dollar


I'd have to custom print it,I don't have the equip.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 23, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> I'd have to custom print it,I don't have the equip.


You could paint and stencil it


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You could paint and stencil it


My drawing/painting skill is equivalent to a disabled person using a mouse on windows 98 in ms paint.


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Here's my submission:
> View attachment 96701
> *EDIT:* To be honest, I was pretty tired when I made that comic, and it looked rubbish... So I redrew it!  Shading, more character, better resolution, all the good stuff!
> 
> ...


He lost all hair when he said that there would be a giveaway. Sad. : (


----------



## VMM (Aug 24, 2017)

Never seen this GPD, but a $50 amazon gift card is pretty cool


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 24, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> My drawing/painting skill is equivalent to a disabled person using a mouse on windows 98 in ms paint.


I can relate


----------



## seam (Aug 24, 2017)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 24, 2017)

Found some wifi I can leach off of, so i'm back for a few hours...I can submit woodworking ?....then I'm taking this entire prize pack by myself. and I used to be a pretty good manga drawer, bit rusty though.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 24, 2017)

We have until September 31st eh? I guess I can do something by then.


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

Is posting my music on my website enough documentation?
I dunno I can't really think of a way to document it other than that


----------



## kingtut (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh well! I guess I am announcing my project early. Oh well, Can't wait to excite you all this weekend with my project.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> He lost all hair when he said that there would be a giveaway. Sad. : (


I never draw hair on my characters.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Aug 24, 2017)

I made a thread to go into more detail of my entry.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/im-making-an-idle-game-heres-the-alpha-for-android.481989/

I can link the DL for it into this post if required for entry as well.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 24, 2017)

*sighs and digs out Season of Henkaku source code*


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 24, 2017)

A month to make a game? Let's gooooooooo!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 24, 2017)

T-hug said:


> We are kind of looking for something created for this contest. Stuff you already work on is fine but projects created just for this competition will be looked upon more favourably.


 
Which is precisely what I'll do.


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 24, 2017)

I see. Not just coffee this time, eh?
Ah well. I'll probably just code something anyways. Like others here, I have a project that's already coming along, but unlike them I'm going for a December release date. So that won't do.
Perhaps I'll make a new, smaller game?
I guess making another short is also an option...
Anywho, I cannot wait to see all of you guys' projects come to light over the month!
Meanwhile, at college....


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I never draw hair on my characters.


I.. I thought it was hair. But it was the drawing to show that the character turns his head.

I'm sorry.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> I.. I thought it was hair. But it was the drawing to show that the character turns his head.
> 
> I'm sorry.


no problem


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> I'd like to do music but I'm not really sure how I'd document that



You could cite inspirations, or post links to the software you used to make it.  

Or, you could post the music theory behind your compositions and the choices behind them.


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> You could cite inspirations, or post links to the software you used to make it.
> 
> Or, you could post the music theory behind your compositions and the choices behind them.


I don't know what my inspirations and choices are in my music though ;-; I just write what comes to mind, and if it sounds good, I keep it.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> I don't know what my inspirations and choices are in my music though ;-; I just write what comes to mind, and if it sounds good, I keep it.




```
Inspirations: me head.
```


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2017)

I submit this: https://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.564/

;O;O;


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I submit this: https://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.564/
> 
> ;O;O;


*WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT'S NOT 10/10?!?! >O<*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I submit this: https://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.564/
> 
> ;O;O;


Ｏ Ｍ Ｇ  Ｇ Ｂ Ａ Ｔ Ｅ Ｍ Ｐ  Ｓ Ｔ Ａ Ｆ Ｆ  Ｉ Ｓ  Ｃ Ｏ Ｒ Ｒ Ｕ Ｐ Ｔ   Ｉ ' Ｍ   Ｌ Ｅ Ａ Ｖ Ｉ Ｎ Ｇ   Ｔ Ｈ Ｉ Ｓ   Ｓ Ｉ Ｔ Ｅ


----------



## Jayro (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh boy, I have an entire month to make something!


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

-nvm-


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2017)

Since I know I don't have a chance to win, I'll just submit 3DSperm as my entry :^)


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 24, 2017)

My arcade machine wins since I can listen to Doom 4 OST and feel the bass in my dick.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> My arcade machine wins since I can listen to Doom 4 OST and feel the bass in my dick.


----------



## deakphreak (Aug 25, 2017)

Tried to get it as close to the game as possible.  Searched for some pictures online to match against and then went shopping for the right colors.  I think it turned out awesome!


----------



## Halvorsen (Aug 27, 2017)

I think I will work on an entire Smash modpack based on GBATemp. Just maybe...


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Aug 27, 2017)

Are we allowed more than one entry?  I ask because I have two things I would like to submit.

1.) Is a machine I built for the company I work for.  They bid a job, and were going to sub-contract holes being cored out in a runway.  They were given a quote of $4000 per hole, and there were 150+ holes.  They told me " You got 8 months to figure something out ".

2.) My 15mo old little girl, I have a video of her at 9mo that just shows how genius she is.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> Are we allowed more than one entry?  I ask because I have two things I would like to submit.
> 
> 1.) Is a machine I built for the company I work for.  They bid a job, and were going to sub-contract holes being cored out in a runway.  They were given a quote of $4000 per hole, and there were 150+ holes.  They told me " You got 8 months to figure something out ".
> 
> 2.) My 15mo old little girl, I have a video of her at 9mo that just shows how genius she is.


I'm pretty sure only one entry is excepted.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 27, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> Are we allowed more than one entry?  I ask because I have two things I would like to submit.
> 
> 1.) Is a machine I built for the company I work for.  They bid a job, and were going to sub-contract holes being cored out in a runway.  They were given a quote of $4000 per hole, and there were 150+ holes.  They told me " You got 8 months to figure something out ".
> 
> 2.) My 15mo old little girl, I have a video of her at 9mo that just shows how genius she is.


Strictly one entry per account, says so pretty clearly in the OP lol


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm useless


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a Photoshop pic I made: http://i.imgur.com/pJ2q5g6.jpg


----------



## Reisyukaku (Aug 28, 2017)

*submits Reinand*
jk, code would be too uncreative of me. So ill submit the ironman suit i built a few yrs ago.
http://imgur.com/a/yjhgf


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 28, 2017)

T-hug said:


> We are kind of looking for something created for this contest. Stuff you already work on is fine but projects created just for this competition will be looked upon more favourably.


Will it count if I create a update for something i've already worked on, specifically for this competition? @T-hug


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Aug 28, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Strictly one entry per account, says so pretty clearly in the OP lol



DoH!  I promise I read it, I just must have some how missed that.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> Will it count if I create a update for something i've already worked on, specifically for this competition? @T-hug


Yes but projects created specifically for this competition will be looked upon more favourably.


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Aug 30, 2017)

Might as well submit what I've been working on.

*Fmdl Studio v2!*
The goal of this project is to be able to import and export Fox Engine Models (.fmdl) to and from Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain.

It started off with a guide I made a while back on how to fix the first-person view on NPC models so you could use them in model swaps and be able to see properly. I decided I wanted to make it even easier for people to be able to fix the first-person, so I started writing a tool for it. The FmdlTool. People mistook what the purpose of the FmdlTool was. They thought it was going to be a full-on importer/exporter for the game's models while my original intention was for it to only be used to fix the first-person. But I decided since nobody was looking into the .fmdl format anymore anyway, I'd pick it up and see if I actually could get custom model importing working.

I started off by essentially rewriting the MaxScript we currently used to view models in 3DS Max in C#. From there, I added what I knew additionally about the format to the tool. At that point, the tool pretty much became a tool for inspecting model data. I continued to reverse the format while another modder, Joey35233, began porting the FmdlTool's code over to Unity as Fmdl Studio v2 (the original Fmdl Studio was an abandoned tool made by another modder). We decided to use Unity since it can build models from data provided to it, and export the models that are built in it. Once I'd accomplished all I really could without visuals to aid me, I moved on from the FmdlTool and started working directly on Fmdl Studio v2 myself.

As of right now, the tool can import (unrigged) .fmdls directly into Unity. The bones do get imported as well though. So the next step is actually rigging the models.



Spoiler: Example of a model imported with the tool











Update (2017-09-01): Rigging is now implemented. https://gyazo.com/0152ddb14ce0561def272f2919f8e7a7

Update (2017-09-20): Diffuse textures are also now applied automatically (hair looks a bit odd due to all textures being imported as DXT1 currently).


Spoiler: Textured model imported with the tool











Update (2017-09-22): DXT5 textures are now read and applied correctly.


Spoiler: Textured model imported with the tool











My repo of the project is here: https://github.com/BobDoleOwndU/FMDL-Studio-v2
Joey's is here: https://github.com/Joey35233/FMDL-Studio-v2


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

It can be art...
I know what bluefox is probably gona do


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2017)

Eix said:


> It can be art...
> I know what bluefox is probably gona do



It can. My entry will be an art piece.

Do your best folks!


----------



## Joel16 (Aug 31, 2017)

Might be a good time for me to finish this then (mebby)


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 1, 2017)

I wish I could win butt I'm not much of an artist


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 1, 2017)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> I wish I could win butt I'm not much of an artist



That does not keep you from trying.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 2, 2017)

i was wondering if i can submit a photo i took


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2017)

can i submit my fruit dev site that i just made on google sites less than an hour ago?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2017)

yes


----------



## Tony_93 (Sep 3, 2017)

I think the bounties should be separated into categories... 

Obviously someone coding a new CFW/Mega Homebrew/Game dumper will be more fascinating than someone else doing photoshop... Or someone who works their dayjob doing fine woodwork will easily craft something more impressive than a drawing... unless you are Picasso himself ofcourse...

It should be like

Category 1: Computer project/Coding category.

Category 2: Wood/Handcrafting category.

Category 3: Photoshop/drawing.

That way everyone competes with the same rules... Because how do you objectively compare quality between a photoshop drawimg a homebrew or a wood/handcrafted item? Impossible 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Beerus said:


> i was wondering if i can submit a photo i took



Yeah, the contest is about submitting something you made, a picture you took is totally considered art and a form of expression... so I'm sure it will be %100 fair.

I would retain from submitting it just yet tho, you can keep from posting it now since you only have one shot at the contest and you wouldnt want to have a really good idea later on and not be able to submit cuz you jumped the gun too early with the picture.

On a side note, september 30th is my birthday, which coincidentially is the deadline to submit your project... So I will wait for that day to submit my project and let the gods of the olympus work their majic


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 3, 2017)

It's kinda a shame I already submitted something. I'm working on making something for the switch.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ok, I just opened an Imgur account, hopefully I'm doing this rite.

This is the core machine I mentioned earlier.  I also have video I would like to upload of it running.  Maybe I need to open a youtube account to do that because I couldn't seem to upload video on imgur.  Anyways, here is what I have of it so far, I will add the youtube links to this post later.

https://imgur.com/a/uOufj


EDIT:

This is the 2nd video I have of starting the machine. ( There is still hydraulic oil dripping from the ceiling from the first start  )
I must apologize, I am horrible about holding the phone the way it needs to be held for good videos.



EDIT EDIT:

This is a video of the machine in action.  Here it is cutting through asphalt because we are working on a taxiway.



So there you have it, this is my entry.  I have a few pictures of the construction of it, and 2 videos of it running.  I also made a hydraulic diagram and electrical diagram using Microsoft Publisher *ACK!* that took FOREVER, but that was the only tool available at work, and I'm paid hourly so it was worth it.

EDIT EDIT EDIT:

I forgot one major detail in my opinion.  See, I'm not an electric, hydraulic, or mechanical engineer, but my employer trusted that I had the skill to come up with something before the deadline.  When they told me what they wanted, and when I almost had a heart attack.  That night I prayed for guidance, I asked God to help me build this thing, and help me design it.  I told him that whenever people asked about how I designed it, I would give Him credit.  The following month I pretty much spent on Google reading up on electro, mechanical, hydraulics, and started designing this thing.  Everything seemed to fall into place when I started building this thing, even the mistakes all ended up being important and beneficial in the end.  I truly believe I had help building this thing, and so I'm not about to take all the credit for it because I do not want to loose those blessings He bestowed on me.  I promised He would get the credit,  and I was about to make a huge mistake posting this and taking the credit for it.


----------



## mattdog1000000 (Sep 4, 2017)

I made dynamic cursors for Windows!
I've also included my source code and the .psd files.

Originally I just made 16 rotated cursors by hand and had them assigned based off of the direction you moved your cursor, but over the course of the weekend I decided that I wanted full 360 rotation.
I first attempted to construct .CUR files myself, but Visual Studio didn't like them (although Windows would allow me to manually set them just fine).
I had the cursors' hotspots in the center of the image, but that resulted in the cursors having to be too small for my taste.
I ended up utilizing ImageMagick and translating the point of rotation by full pixel increments so that they would consistently line up (otherwise the cursors would be super-jittery due to the truncation.)

Hopefully someone else will enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## Sakura1 (Sep 5, 2017)

I saw the laptop and thought that was the prize goddam it


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 5, 2017)

Sakura1 said:


> I saw the laptop and thought that was the prize goddam it





> Prize Bracket:
> 1 - GPD Pocket (worth $500)
> 2 - $100 Amazon gift card
> 3 - $50 Amazon gift card
> ...



It is the prize? lol


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 5, 2017)

mattdog1000000 said:


> I made dynamic cursors for Windows!
> I've also included my source code and the .psd files.
> 
> Originally I just made 16 rotated cursors by hand and had them assigned based off of the direction you moved your cursor, but over the course of the weekend I decided that I wanted full 360 rotation.
> ...


the due date has passed, my dude.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> the due date has passed, my dude.





> *Closing date is September 30th 2017 *


Due date is the end of the month?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 5, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Due date is the end of the month?


well shit. I guess they extended it. cheers.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> well shit. I guess they extended it. cheers.


It was always 30th of Sep lol. I'm 100% on it, though I think a fair few people here just read 30th and assumed August.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 5, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> It was always 30th of Sep lol. I'm 100% on it, though I think a fair few people here just read 30th and assumed August.


huh. I could of sworn it said the 1st. time to go get my eyes checked.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> huh. I could of sworn it said the 1st. time to go get my eyes checked.


Ah well. The important thing here is you have plenty of time for a kickass project ^o^


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 5, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Ah well. The important thing here is you have plenty of time for a kickass project ^o^


I got my entry in. A photo of a girl I took a few years ago.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 5, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> It was always 30th of Sep lol. I'm 100% on it, though I think a fair few people here just read 30th and assumed August.



Well, to be honest I 'thoroughly' read the rules and still thought I could do multiple entries


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 6, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> the due date has passed, my dude.



For Christ sake, I almost puked my lunch reading that and thinking it was over.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 6, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> For Christ sake, I almost puked my lunch reading that and thinking it was over.


very sorry, my dude. It has come to my attention that I am pretty much blind.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 7, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> very sorry, my dude. It has come to my attention that I am pretty much blind.



Haha.

Well we all make mistakes. You participating?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 7, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Haha.
> 
> Well we all make mistakes. You participating?


yea. I submitted a photo I took. I don't think it will place, but I am really proud of it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is my submission (WIP):

http://gbatemp.net/threads/beta-season-of-henkaku-gbatemp-bounty-2017.475062/

I updated it to Beta 2 (please test and leave feedback!) 

While this is not my -final- submission, you can track it/test it there!


----------



## Kartik (Sep 11, 2017)

Here is my submission for this bounty: http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-ocs-go-straight-from-stock-to-luma-9-0-0-11-3-0.483379/ 
I hope you'll like it!


----------



## NicoAICP (Sep 15, 2017)

I want to enter with a discord theme.
Some things may be buged tho
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/290086808308678656/358654543313109002/Tempstyle2.theme.css
Edit:
Browser version
https://userstyles.org/styles/148195/tempstyle-2-discord
use stylus to install it, not stylish
without the cursor
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...8601404656386059/Tempstyle2nocursor.theme.css
hopefully i didnt disqualify myself


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

Small question: is the deadline on the midnight of the 30th of the midnight of the day after?


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 17, 2017)

Can i submit my instagram acc for the photos?


----------



## Deleted member 371699 (Sep 20, 2017)

Started work on this around the beginning of September, on a hotel bed in Seattle.



The basic idea is that of a Rhythm Roguelike, similar to Crypt of the Necrodancer, set in a procedurally generated world. The goal is to defeat enough enemies to open a portal to escape the world before the music ends. Blue and Orange notes fall down two lanes, with the orange notes representing enemy attacks, and blue notes representing times you should move. You can move in any direction at any time, but moving to the rhythm increases your groove counter, which amplifies your damage to enemies.

While there are still parts left to go, this video is a little old, and basic combat and levelling systems are in place now. The music is placeholder, just something with a steady beat that I totally shouldn't really be using. But yeah. That's what I've been working on the past month. It's a thing. The name is due to a mispronounciation of asparagus by a coworker which for some reason largely inspired this weird game. It's a Unity project, but I'm looking at making a physical controller, like a DDR touch pad, but with the ability to detect weight on the board at all. 

The controls with this scheme would be: 
Blue notes - Directional Arrow presses
Orange notes - Jump/The first instance no weight detected on pad.


----------



## exelix11 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have various projects to show, but this is the one that people i shown it to liked the most:

I did this a while ago, wanted to do some hardware stuff so i bought a cheap car kit from ebay and hooked it up to a raspberry pi 3.
It uses two batteries: a USB battery pack for the raspberry pi which runs at 3.3V and a 6V battery that i got from a broken rc car for the motors.
To make it more rad i made an app for my pebble time so i can control it just by rotating my hand, when i showed this to my firends they were amazed.
Since the pebble is directly connected to the car I even had to RE the pebble android app cause i couldn't find any library that supported AppMessages (The API to send data from the watch to a phone).
it has also an ultrasonic sensor, the idea was make an AI (Artificial Ignorance: if there's a wall in front of you, turn left) but never got around doing it, not because it's difficult, i'm just lazy .
The car is actually much faster than the video, when i recorded it i was supplying less voltage to the motors because i didn't have the right transistors.
I wanted to rebuild this with an arduino and an ESP8266, it would be much better because of various technical reasons, but now with school and other projects  i don't have enough free time.
I also wanted to do a PCB with all the wirings and the IC so it wouldn't be a mess, but i was too lazy for this as well

A close-up:


Spoiler


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 21, 2017)

Idk if I can post this 
https://github.com/Asia81/HackingToolkit9DS

It's a tool for rom-hacking 3ds and cia files 
According to the ReadMe, this is what it can do


> With this tool, you'll be able to:
> 
> 
> Extract and rebuild any .3DS file
> ...


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 21, 2017)

this is a report i made on password security, and how special characters in passwords affect hacking when the attackers are using brute force


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd like to enter but I don't know if my art would fit into the contest. I make plushies so could I enter?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 24, 2017)

tenkai_2.0 said:


> I'd like to enter but I don't know if my art would fit into the contest. I make plushies so could I enter?



I believe any kind of artwork or crafts is accepted.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 24, 2017)

Alright then I summit my flammie plush
Front: https://imgur.com/ECQOsfF
Back:  https://imgur.com/a/3W7GX

Ironically my brother (tenkai) codes but he's still a beginner with an old notebook computer. Regardless if I win anything I'm giving it to him.
Creative process: I actually found out about the remake for secret of mana from this site! I had made a flammie plush before but wasn't satisfied with it. In terms of making the plush i had to make a lot of changes. I changed the eyes which were originally closed- still can be seen on my deviant art page (shikustar). The hair was hard to make, i used a giant pom pom, cut it and used thread to keep it from falling apart. Afterword i sewed on the hair piece, which is now fully secured .


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 24, 2017)

OKay, So the home dock didnt work, so I will be entering my modified Ds lite.

I will get pictures later.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 24, 2017)

Welp, I wanted to finish it before the end of this month, but I had too much to do. I'm doing a Smile BASIC port of the book "BASIC Computer Games: Microcomputer Edition" by David H. Ahl, from which I have the authorization to do the said port.


----------



## Xerxes3rd (Sep 24, 2017)

I've been trying to submit an amiibo management tool I wrote (disclaimer: it uses a port of amiitool, as well as some support libraries) for the ESP8266 microcontroller.  It's called Wifiibo.  If I try to write a description here or post a link to the Wifiibo Github page, the form system won't let me do it. =(


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 25, 2017)

sigh, my projects parts probably won't be in in time...  oh well, I guess there's always next bounty...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is my submission. I Can add anything you might want to prove ownership if needed. 
https://pokelfg.com/

I wanted to create an alternative universal way for players to find people to either trade or battle with in the Pokemon series, instead of them having to scour multiple different forums(or subreddits) or dealing with the half assed in game solution such as the notoriously poor GTS were there are millions of either unfair or impossible trades and there is no way to talk to the receiving party to discuss a way to work out the trade.


If you would like any elaboration or more detail please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 25, 2017)

Welp, my original idea won't be done in time, so I'll have to show it off next bounty... but I will give a hint to what it is:

 (it has to do with the dsi) 

I thought this'd be neat with all the talk of rocket launcher and hiya cfw, not to mention all the New exploits like ugopwn.

but sticking with this theme, how would everyone feel if I were to port an emulator or two from ds homebrew to take advantage of the dsi hardware improvements?


I was thinking about upgrading gameyob (a gb/gbc emu on the ds)
to use the faster processor (and maybe even game boy camera in the future!).
 but I'm not sure if this is something people would want, if you have any suggestions on what to do, just pm me. thx


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

So after a whole month of working non-stop in my spare time, I think it's finally appropriate to show something off!







A good number of people here are already familiar with my self-created character, Stick Magician, and my ambitions to bring back pure, classic platforming and adventure again with him some time when the game has developed more. 
This month, I decided to code up a version of SMag especially for the GBATemp Bounty, and afterwards. I currently made a really neat Test Level area packed with some targets you can shoot at (and they break into chunks too ), moving platforms, ramps, etc.

I coded SMag to have a range of features already: fireball shooting as I mentioned earlier (and they leave a trail of smoke for a few seconds after impact!), jumping animations, a landing animation when falling at a certain velocity, a landing impact animation, aiming, and the camera can be moved freely around him at will. Moreover, I added in some minor dust particles for when he runs and falls, so there's some moderate attention to detail thrown into this as well.

I'm a huge cartoon junky, so I really wanted to give this game a cartoon-like environment, therefore I additionally spent about a week maximum on perfecting the cartoon shading so that it works on both PC, and on a 3DS! (yes, this game also runs great on a 3DS!)

Still a couple of tiny bugs to fix, but other than that, if you'd like to see any more features, I welcome your feedback with open arms!


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 25, 2017)

Voxel said:


> So after a whole month of working non-stop in my spare time, I think it's finally appropriate to show something off! View attachment 100182
> 
> View attachment 100186
> 
> ...



and I was going to patch an emulator..., this is quite awesome keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Sep 27, 2017)

Voxel said:


> So after a whole month of working non-stop in my spare time, I think it's finally appropriate to show something off! View attachment 100182
> 
> View attachment 100186
> 
> ...



Hot damn! What's the theme of the game/level btw?


----------



## newo (Sep 27, 2017)

My entry is procedurally generated landscape demo for the wii homebrew in which you can walk around and jump from planet to planet.   There is not enough time for me to make it into a full fledged "game" and I really have been working on it for too long so this bounty gave me the motivation to kick it out of the house. So right now its  a glorified "walking simulator".  It was inspired by NoMansSky - "every rock procedural" etc but its on the wii hardware so I made the best with what I had to work with.   Hopefully the community will find some fun in it, be inspired or enjoy it for what its worth .

At first I was trying to build a minecraft clone but failed because minecraft clones are hard in general. Then I got interested in procedural generation and started the long journey of trying to get a landscape engine running on the wii - writing it myself in C.   Right about the sametime Bushing died so I will dedicate this homebrew game to his memory.  There are many challenges, many dead bodies littered along the roadside.  Here are some recent screenshots of the homebrew;
  

At present  I am working on the screen that allows you to select the planet you want to visit. The challenge is I need to ensure that every time you visit the same planet you see the same details - so I can't just make "random".   
   

The homebrew app will be available to download as soon as I finish the planet menu.  hopefully in a couple days.

My wii homebrew entry aptly named "NewoSky" is available for download from wiibrew newo sky page or on my website (easier for me update)

Related stuff; NewoSky Postmoretem


----------



## Cha0tic (Sep 27, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/xg8by

Here is my submission. What you see here is a digital 3D spider-man costume pattern that I have made, its psd file is over 6gb. This is pattern is made up of layers, muscle pattern, colours, shapes, webbing and texture pattern which for this suit is honeycomb/hexagon pattern.  

up close 
https://imgur.com/a/uHqeG

This is then printed on to 4 yards of 4 way stretch lycra spandex via Dye sublimation. Once that's done I then cut the pieces out the fabric, and then sew it together. At the end it gets hand detailed with slick paint to give it the realistic movie accuracy look, shine and 3D and looks like this.
https://imgur.com/a/NaA2A
https://imgur.com/a/HRkvM

And this is compared to the movie suit used by andrew garifield.

https://imgur.com/Ia1Y1QU


----------



## newo (Sep 29, 2017)

My wii homebrew entry aptly named "NewoSky" is available for download from wiibrew newo sky page or on my website (easier for me update)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

This is my submission:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-hyper-blaster-mix-shmup-thing-i-made.485480/


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Sep 30, 2017)

*In Before Deadline!*

But, I need to PM an admin because my post is apparently too spammy for the forum to accept, possibly because it's my first time posting here....

Annnnd, apparently I can't even send a PM to an admin until I have at least 10 posts in the forum....

Sooo, in order for me to not be considered a spammer, I have to spam up the forum with 10 posts....




Ok.... be back in a bit. I have to go +1 some random people in some random topics 


[hours later]


Right! I have now leveled up my post count to the grand total of 10!
(That was an ordeal!)

Let's see what my new esteemed position will allow me to post *cracks knuckles*


My entry is Visual Controller Test v0.91 for the Wii, available at WiiBrew: http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Visual_Controller_Test






It's, uh, exactly what it sounds like? It lets you test your controllers on your Wii to make sure they are working correctly, with a nice visual interface so you can easily see what buttons you are pressing.

You can test all kinds of controllers on multiple ports (like if you have more than one Wiimote connected) -- it will detect what you are using and switch to a graphic of that controller type. You can unplug extension controllers from the Wiimote and plug in different ones freely to test each one. It will test most features including the buttons, analog sticks (all analog values are shown numerically in addition to the interactive graphics), analog shoulder buttons on the Gamecube Controller and the original Classic Controller, and the whammy bar and slide bar on guitar controllers.

I actually started working on this about a month before this competition started, but I just updated it today for the bounty, and added in a Wiimote infrared pointer cursor so you can test your pointing skills too.

Owen (newo, above) tipped me off about this this bounty's existence, so I thought, "why not?"
Wii Homebrew is practically dead, so I'm thankful for a chance to enter the app I just made (after many years of not touching Wii Homebrew development), and to share it with people who may find it useful. So I came over here and signed up.


My Creative Process?

Well, True Story: I was playing Viewtiful Joe on Nintendont on my Wii and was stylishly kicking butt and eating cheeseburgers while striking stunning poses in between (ok, it wasn't ME striking those poses, it was Joe... but I could if I wanted to).

I was in the middle of the battle with Another Joe (Alastor in disguise), and he kept sending those exploding duplicate clones at me (the jerk), with his Henshin-a-bye-bye technique. But I would snap into my awesome Zoom-In pose and perform the sweet, spinning double kick move repeatedly to fend them off... But then sometimes one of them would explode when I kicked him away, causing my controller to vibrate, and then suddenly I would find myself zoomed back out and vulnerable to their onslaught of cloney attacks! Additionally, I kept seeing Joe wanting to take a step to the left, to the left, to the left, when I didn't want him to.

That's just no good! You can't be Viewtiful when you're making sloppy moves!

Now, I KNEW it couldn't possibly be my fault, because, you know, I'm a Gaming Pro like that and I would never mis-press a button. So I knew it had to be my off-brand GameCube controller spazzing out.

I needed a testing program to give it a good checkup. I managed to find one, but I didn't like it very much because it was all text-based. It was simply not Viewtiful....

So I said to myself, "Well, bummer... Why don't I just make my own app for testing GameCube controllers? I mean, I AM a Coding Pro, after all!"

...

Yeah, I talk to myself. So what? Shut up.


So I dusted off my ancient Win XP Netbook that I used back in 2012 to create a couple Wii Homebrew games, and I started making a new app. ... Actually, my ancient Win XP Netbook is the computer I use every day, because I'm a cheapo who uses off-brand GameCube controllers and doesn't buy new stuff. My netbook was just, you know, dusty... so I dusted it off....

So yeah, I made myself a GameCube controller testing app, and confirmed that my off-brand GameCube controller is indeed spazzy. When it vibrates, it likes to make the analog and C-Stick throw out a few values that it shouldn't.... I tried taking it apart and adjusting the wires so they weren't bent too weird, and it may have helped a little bit, but I'm really getting off-topic here in addition to creating a large run-on sentence so I'll just say that the controller still doesn't work very well and is actually possibly getting worse over time because now I'm trying to play Ogre Battle on the SNES emulator on my Wii and the controller is really starting to drift to the left after I play for a while which gets pretty annoying when trying to navigate the menus.


Back on topic!

After that, I was like, "Well, heck, why don't I allow the testing of more than just GameCube controllers?" So I started adding in the ability to test every other peripheral I have for the Wii, because, I don't know, I have too much free time on my hands and I like coding and pressing buttons? Sure, let's go with that.

The point is, now we have a way to test our controllers for spazzyness! It's really helpful when you're trying to convince someone that you only lost because your controller malfunctioned... I mean... assuming your controller did malfunction and you don't just suck at the game you're playing... which you probably do.

But it's useful for someone like me who is a Gaming Pro, because when I lose it's ALWAYS the fault of the controller. ESPECIALLY on Guitar Hero.

And, uh, I guess that's it.


Gee, I guess you could consider this whole post as part of my entry, as it's part of my creative process!


----------



## Sathya (Sep 30, 2017)

This is the last day? I will upload my music art to this forum if i can


----------



## Jayro (Sep 30, 2017)

Sadly, I don't have anything to submit for this, between working on the next MediCat release, and building my Gameboy Color XL for a convention.

Good luck to all the people who have submitted!


----------



## cracker (Sep 30, 2017)

My project is shown in this tutorial.

Image problems fixed!


----------



## Jayro (Sep 30, 2017)

cracker said:


> My project is shown in this tutorial. The images were visible but vanished so until I figure it out I attached them instead.



That's freaking incredible, and a wonderful tutorial!


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 30, 2017)

September being a little hectic got in the way of this for me, but I'd still like to submit something.

I made this a few days ago knowing my constraints. It's a relatively simple tool aimed at renaming a full series of anime to my proper naming standard. It sounds a little stupid, I know. But when you have a 161 episode series, you just don't have the time to type the names in one at a time. I don't think it's as impressive as some of the things I've seen here, but it does what I wanted it to, so I figured it'd at the very least be worth sharing. The screenshot below is how the files end up looking.






All it really needs is a list of episode names in a text file called Names.txt (one ep name per line) and it'll name em all. I understand it can still be a pain for some people to get a list, but it's much better than having to name a file at a time (for me at least). I look forward to the next bounty, I should be plenty better organised by then ^^

I hope this is useful to somebody lol, I'll leave the source code with it since I'm 90% sure the attached file will be flagged as a virus.

Sauce: https://pastebin.com/T2APcfnQ


----------



## Sathya (Sep 30, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> September being a little hectic got in the way of this for me, but I'd still like to submit something.
> 
> I made this a few days ago knowing my constraints. It's a relatively simple tool aimed at renaming a full series of anime to my proper naming standard. It sounds a little stupid, I know. But when you have a 161 episode series, you just don't have the time to type the names in one at a time. I don't think it's as impressive as some of the things I've seen here, but it does what I wanted it to, so I figured it'd at the very least be worth sharing. The screenshot below is how the files end up looking.
> 
> ...


I think not usefull


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

Sathya said:


> I think not usefull


um, it's a submission; we don't care about your opinion of it.


----------



## Sathya (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> um, it's a submission; we don't care about your opinion of it.


I think so


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 30, 2017)

Sathya said:


> I think not usefull





smileyhead said:


> um, it's a submission; we don't care about your opinion of it.


I don't mind so much. Like I said, it was only a small project in the time I had left. It's useful to me, so I figured it could be useful to others. Even if it serves as a basic guide to bulk renaming for new programmers, it's something. I just really wanted to be a part of the first bounty, so I partook ^^


----------



## Sathya (Sep 30, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> I don't mind so much. Like I said, it was only a small project in the time I had left. It's useful to me, so I figured it could be useful to others. Even if it serves as a basic guide to bulk renaming for new programmers, it's something. I just really wanted to be a part of the first bounty, so I partook ^^


I want also to enter a submisson with piano music. But... my electric piano suddenly broken. Is not my lucky


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2017)

Stay on topic, this is not a personal chat room.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm working on a website to host older flash games, and to have them easily accessible, when some would take hours of searching to find. I cant post anything yet, because I'm just finding copies of the flash games, but I hope this counts as an entry.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm teaming up with a few people to create an archive of the old 3DS Theme site. So far, we have a domain and I'm in contact with the old theme site owner.
It's still heavily WIP though


----------



## neotank19 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello gbatempers, I submit this picture of a new plant that I grew in my garden. This took 2 years to grow,(I cross pollinated a zucchini and a pumpkin last year) and this is what I got this year. I'm thinking to call it a pumpkini or a zumpkin.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 30, 2017)

neotank19 said:


> Hello gbatempers, I submit this picture of a new plant that I grew in my garden. This took 2 years to grow,(I cross pollinated a zucchini and a pumpkin last year) and this is what I got this year. I'm thinking to call it a pumpkini or a zumpkin. View attachment 100944


I'd love to hear your creative process on this lol, or some sort of update on how it tastes and what you cook it in!


----------



## SuperMarioDaBom (Sep 30, 2017)

I would like to submit my KMT Manager (http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-kmt-manager-mario-kart-wii-mission-mode-editor.482690/) for MKW as my entry.


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 30, 2017)

I've updated my submission to include a PC port of Season of Henkaku! I had to do this very quickly so there may be bugs, but I can reach the end of the demo fine, nobody else has tested it yet!

http://gbatemp.net/threads/beta-season-of-henkaku-gbatemp-bounty-2017.475062/


----------



## cheuble (Oct 1, 2017)

Heya!
So for the bounty I told myself I should revive an old project I had laying around. That project is "NAMELESS 2D", a 2D RPG Engine for the 3ds. I decided to rewrite it from scratch, so this is completely new. I plan to make a full game with this. Note: It crashes a lot at the moment, I recommend an emulator to test this. Here's a little list of what it can do at the moment:
*FEATURES:*

Player moving on a map
Save system using flags
Menu with keyboard to enter a name
Textboxes
Sprites with animation system
LUA scripts
*PLANNED FEATURES:*

Sound with looping points
NPCs
Battles
Inventory system
More functions for the scripts
Fix the crashes
Of course, I'm releasing a tech demo for this (with placeholder images). You can download it here:
https://github.com/cheuble/NAMELESS-2D/releases/tag/v0.0.1

Here's a few screenshots of the said tech demo:


Spoiler: Screenshots




























The red square is a placeholder for the player, it can totally be replaced with the sprite you want!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Oct 1, 2017)

cheuble said:


> Heya!
> So for the bounty I told myself I should revive an old project I had laying around. That project is "NAMELESS 2D", a 2D RPG Engine for the 3ds. I decided to rewrite it from scratch, so this is completely new. I plan to make a full game with this. Note: It crashes a lot at the moment, I recommend an emulator to test this. Here's a little list of what it can do at the moment:
> *FEATURES:*
> 
> ...


Great job on this! This seems like a decent replacement to RPGMaker Fez and may actually be better. Haven't tried it yet. I will give it a shot later and compare this and RPGMaker Fez.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2017)

Since it says photography is accepted in the op, a picture I took years ago (I think 7?). It was after a minor league baseball game, they had a fireworks display.
This was probably the only picture that didn't come out bad, using only a cheap point and shoot.
Ive been using it my desktop background since I took it.
Not sure how to put my creative process on this as I took like 50 pics trying to get a good one.

https://imgur.com/a/vKWQe


Spoiler


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 1, 2017)

Entries closed 20 minutes ago! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jamezfat (Oct 1, 2017)

gbatemp bounty entry

it's a dsi.
it's blue.
it's clear.
and it has tempy on it.

give me my prize.

but in all seriousnrss, I wasn't able to do much with it as the parts only shipped yesterday.

I plan to clean up the molding a little better, put some lights that feed off the speaker frequency.

(lights in a bar graph style that raise and lower with pitch)

a "rumble" feature...

and hiya cfw of course!
(can that please come out all ready!?)

but yea, it's pretty Neet so far, but expect more soon...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



its a cool thing...
so where do i put my shipping info for you to mail me my prize?


WAIT, NOO MY WIFI SUCKS TOO MUCH, I MISSED IT! 

i know im not gonna win or anything, but can i at least get my name in the entry list?


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 1, 2017)

its still september 30th at 9:50pm... am I still eligable?? 

goddamn it..


----------



## NicoAICP (Oct 1, 2017)

good luck everyone


----------



## T-hug (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who has submitted entries. I can't tell you when the winners will be announced, as we have to take time to make sure we check out each entry thoroughly.
Hopefully by next week.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Oct 1, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Thanks to everyone who has submitted entries. I can't tell you when the winners will be announced, as we have to take time to make sure we check out each entry thoroughly.
> Hopefully by next week.



So when will the winners be announced?



There were some really good entries, and a huge variety of them.  I'm curious to see how the judges compare the entries when they are all so different.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm excited to see the winning entries!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I'm excited to see the winning entries!!!!


I'm more anxious than excited.  Not sure how my entry is gonna turn out.  I'm sure many others feel the same way.


----------



## NicoAICP (Oct 2, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I'm excited to see the winning entries!!!!


Me too, bacause i want to know who wins (i know i wont, cause really much things are better than my theme lol)


----------



## Jayro (Oct 2, 2017)

I didn't finish my entry in time, but I'll be ready for the next time.


----------

